
NSTFM Lab: Interactive Gravity Simulator - sohkamyung
https://lab.nationalmedals.org/gravity/
======
lultimouomo
Either gravitational dynamic is very surprising to me, or this simulator uses
an excessively simplified model. Once an object orbiting around an other, it
seems almost completely immune from perturbation by other masses.

~~~
mrspeaker
I'm sure it's greatly simplified: every thing I flinged went into a nice
orbit! How did they do that? I recently was tinkering with a gravity
simulation thing, and because I couldn't figure out how to make things orbit
nicely I just gave up and made that the main game mechanic for a Ludum Dare
competition entry
[https://mrspeaker.github.io/ld38/](https://mrspeaker.github.io/ld38/).

------
cbames89
The black hole is a nice way to cover the limits of the Sim

------
qubex
It seems to me that masses can only be created by steadily increasing the
diameter of a roughly spherical body, presumably of constant and uniform
density. Is there any way to vary the uniform densities of bodies? So I could
create one small dense body with the same mass as a big diffuse one?

------
swamp40
_In the beginning God created the heaven and the earth._ ~ Genesis 1.1

I wonder sometimes if our universe was created this way - define some basic
rules, start an experiment, invite other gods over to build whatever they can
imagine, watch the results and share on some cosmic Facebook.

------
emmelaich
Does nothing? Shows an "Update chrome" button but my Chrome is the latest.

~~~
tbirrell
Same here.

------
ericfrederich
I used to spend hours playing with a different one of these trying to create
binary systems with orbiting planets. This one looks cool visually but I don't
like how when objects collide they just disappear.

------
BasDirks
Buggy and unconvincing.

------
tudorw
Excellent, what a great demonstration and execution, thanks for sharing :)

